# Removing the Shell from Lionel



## theimager (Dec 5, 2013)

Does anyone know how to remove the shell of a Lionel 2432 vista dome car in order to replace the light bulb ? ALSO... would you know how to remove the shell from a 2343 powered A unit in order to service the horn ? Thanks much.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The 2432 has the two screws on the top see them?


----------



## theimager (Dec 5, 2013)

big ed said:


> The 2432 has the two screws on the top see them?


Thank you big_ed. I had no idea that those were screws ! I thought they were ventilator fan replications molded to the car. I first went for the screws at the bottom but could not remove the top because of the wheel trucks. Thanks very much.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I don't have the 2343 but look on the bottom in the front. 

It might be there this is a quote from a similar locomotive.
The screw is on the bottom front. When you take the screw out, gently slide the shell to the rear to release it from the clip in the rear.

If that is not it look on the back of it for a screw holding the body on. Wherever it is there should only be one screw somewhere and the body pops off. 
If it is on the back when you go to put it back on don't over tighten or you will crack the shell. A lot of diesel cabs have the screw in the back with cracked shells from over tightening.

There is not much you can "service" on the horn.
Look for an adjustment screw on it, I don't know if that one has one.

I thought someone else would chime in here but I guess not.

Here is the service manual for that locomotive I don't know if you have it.
Some show you where the screws are to pop the shell off others don't. Click on each picture for a larger view. Yours might be the one screw shown in the front?

http://olsenstoy.com/2343p.htm

While your in there you ought to lubricate everything up, a lot here just use 5/20 10/30 car motor oil, a few drops here and there is all you need. And where you see the old Lionel grease that hardens like cement clean that off the best you can and add the oil. What you can't get the oil will eventually break down.
Oil is what you need everywhere, but there are a few spots where a heavier grease are needed.

Someone more familiar with that locomotive might say something here...maybe?

You have 2 motors in it right?
What kind of shape are they in?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

theimager said:


> Thank you big_ed. I had no idea that those were screws ! I thought they were ventilator fan replications molded to the car. I first went for the screws at the bottom but could not remove the top because of the wheel trucks. Thanks very much.


Some passenger cars have no screws on the top. instead it sort of snaps down in place and you have to unlock the roof from the sides using a plastic ruler or something.

Yours are easy enough, some of the cars made will only go back on one way so try to remember which way yours came off.
It was a manufacturing mistake somehow of the braces inside, I forget the number of the one with the screw up.

This might be of interest to you if you have some that don't have the top screws.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=8053&highlight=passenger+top


----------



## theimager (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks again big_ed. I got the engine open and dusted it off. I read that it may be possible to lubricate the horn. I sprayed in just a drop of silicone and now it works. When I press the horn it sounds for about 5 seconds and then stops. This is different from my steamer where I must hold it down for the duration of the sound but it is good enough. 

I checked out opening other cars in your link and book marked it for the future. Thank you.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Where did you spray on the horn?

What held the shell on? 
One in the front or one in the back?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You have a worm gear in there?

That takes a heavier lube. The lube that Lionel used back then hardened, you be best to check out the worm gear to see what kind of shape the lube is in.
Some use a white lithium grease in it's place of the old Lionel cement.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Yup, it's got two worm shafts, one in each truck. http://olsenstoy.com/cd/locos%5Cf3-2.pdf I'd lube the worms with lithium grease, preferably from a tub not the spray stuff. I have a small tub I've had for over ten years and it's still like butter. Everything else you lube gets a drop or two of 5/10w-20/30 motor oil, that stuff never dries out and lasts a while. Be sure to hit the pins on the pick-up rollers as well it helps with conductivity as well as prevent wear.

Carl


----------

